# lure&bait



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

hey tommy, do you know of these rods?
apparently they are 1-3oz 10-12' spinners for plugging and light bait.
and they seem to only run in the 100-150$ range.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

correction. 2 new rods

2&bait

4&bait 

lol


----------

